# Clemson soil test discrepancy



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I received my 2022 soil test from Clemson and I noticed something odd when comparing it with my 2021 Clemson results. In 2021, my level of Manganese was at 4 and designated as "sufficient", but in 2022 it was at 9 and is now listed as "medium", which is less than "sufficient". Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Clemson has different levels of sufficiency depending on the pH. See this:
https://www.clemson.edu/public/regulatory/ag-srvc-lab/soil-testing/pdf/micronutrients.pdf


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Clemson has different levels of sufficiency depending on the pH. See this:
> https://www.clemson.edu/public/regulatory/ag-srvc-lab/soil-testing/pdf/micronutrients.pdf


Thank you so much.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Congrats on getting your pH up that much in a year. Everything is improved, even your CEC (getting the pH up helped that).


----------

